# Apple Juice Fermented With Added Msg?



## kirem (10/12/12)

Anybody heard about fermenting apple juice with MSG?

If not do a google search.

I was told about it a few weeks back, I tend not to believe it at this stage.


----------



## sp0rk (10/12/12)

It apparently creates GHB
The date rape drug...


----------



## mikec (13/12/12)

GHB mixed with alcohol is potentially very dangerous.
In most of the cases where someone has been hospitalised (or died) from taking GHB, it's because they got drunk first.
Reading up about this on a few "special" forums the advice tends to be along the lines of "if you get the dosage right you'll be nicely inebriated, kinda like being drunk but cleaner/clearer". Problem being with GHB if you **** up the dose, and you've had alcohol you're a dead duck.
I've tried many things in my time, including those that society frowns upon, but I would be wary of this.


----------



## brettprevans (13/12/12)

I'm not sure whether that's awesome or freaking scary. 
Citymorgue2 brewery small batch release ghbider....
could brew up a 2L batch at 24g sugar to 1g msg. That's 1048 OG of cider diluted to half to minimise sugar and resulting alc thus minimising potential I'll effects.

I'm more worries about people distilling off the Alcoa and trying to get pure ghb for 'ill' purposes.


----------



## Robbo2234 (13/12/12)

Wow really?

That is amazing! from a chemistry point of view.
isn't ghb and alcohol bad anyway?


----------



## Nick JD (13/12/12)

GHB? Just run really fast into a wall head first. Same thing, much cheaper.


----------



## alien13 (13/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'm more worries about people distilling off the Alcoa and trying to get pure ghb for 'ill' purposes.



I wouldn't worry too much about people distilling off the alcohol, there's a bit more work involved than just putting the brew into the still and starting it up. You would have to do a few conversions first, otherwise you'll end up distilling off most of the GHB/GBL with the ethanol/water. GHB isn't hard to make, this method is just something to make it easier for those that want to use it.

Most of the reports from using this method have shown that to get what would be considered a 'light' dose of GHB would require anywhere from 10-20 standard drinks. Which when you think about it, 10 glasses of a bad cider vs 10 glasses of great homebrew...well you can work that out


----------



## brettprevans (14/12/12)

alien13 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about people distilling off the alcohol, there's a bit more work involved than just putting the brew into the still and starting it up. You would have to do a few conversions first, otherwise you'll end up distilling off most of the GHB/GBL with the ethanol/water. GHB isn't hard to make, this method is just something to make it easier for those that want to use it.
> 
> Most of the reports from using this method have shown that to get what would be considered a 'light' dose of GHB would require anywhere from 10-20 standard drinks. Which when you think about it, 10 glasses of a bad cider vs 10 glasses of great homebrew...well you can work that out


Continuing to play devils advocate, 
Reports seem to indicate that there is no flavour compromise if u.keep the msg at a low rate, which you can do if u keep sugar down, which also then minimises risk of alc and ghb reaction. 

From more.searching around the bad reactions from alc and ghb the people have had bac of more than 0.100 so they have been drinking a but.


----------



## drsmurto (14/12/12)

From a chemistry point of view it could work.

Converting MSG to GHB requires 3 steps - decarboxylation, deamination and hydrolysis.

Decarboxylation requires an acid environment - check.

Deamination requires yeast which metabolise the amino group - check.

Hydrolysis requires water - check.

If it works, a quick google seems to suggest it may, this is a very clever use of chemistry/biochemistry.


----------



## komodo (14/12/12)

I'd avoid it like the plague.
I was 'zinged' up at a rave several years ago on disco flippers and I put my bottle of water down for a second in a chill out area turned around there were two bottles. I grabbeed what I thought was mine. How wrong was I. The girl in front of me alerted me to the fact I'd just downed a large gulp of her 'drink'. 
I was shortly in a very odd mental place. 

Whilst my years of substance abuse are long behind me that experiance is one that will haunt me for a long time to come.


----------



## alien13 (14/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Continuing to play devils advocate,
> Reports seem to indicate that there is no flavour compromise if u.keep the msg at a low rate, which you can do if u keep sugar down, which also then minimises risk of alc and ghb reaction.
> 
> From more.searching around the bad reactions from alc and ghb the people have had bac of more than 0.100 so they have been drinking a but.



Yeah, to make it worthwhile, the MSG would have to be higher, which like you said isn't exactly going to help the flavour. But lets be honest, those that are going to be doing this aren't going to be complaining about how bad it tastes, they're just going to throw it down the hatch and wait.

Anyone who wants the real product will go that extra step to extract it or will just make it the right way and get something with a better purity, and those people don't always have the best intentions anyway.

I think I'd rather stick to a few bottles of AG Homebrew..specifically this Arrogant Bastard clone I just bottled a couple of days ago, already sick of waiting for it to condition...may have to crack one open on Christmas day


----------



## adryargument (14/12/12)

Komodo said:


> I was shortly in a very odd mental place.



I learnt the same lesson at a wedding of all places. Never ever drink a bridesmaids cocktail!
The following morning i was starving and went to grab breakfast from my hotel. The serving girl politely informed me that i had already had breakfast 3 hours earlier whilst reading the financial review in a tux - while being quite out of my mind.

Would leave this recipe alone!


----------

